# Should I lubricate a Eastsheen 4x4?



## reghrhre (Sep 20, 2008)

anyway should i lubricate my eastsheen 4x4 with silicone or not. One of the sides are hard to move, but when i try fixing the screw, it dosen't move. Thats why i want to lubricate it but i don't know if thats smart

EDIT: I just lubricated my cube bout 2 weeks ago, its faster and didn't pop.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 20, 2008)

first of all: DONT TOUCH THE SCREWs. there is nothing to be gained by adjusting the screws on your eastsheen. there are no springs, so all loosening it will do is cause lockups.

i lubricate my eastsheens and i love them, but some people say that lubricating was the worst thing they ever did. if you don't like your cube unlubricated, then go ahead and lube it. if you like the way it is now, just leave it.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 20, 2008)

reghrhre said:


> *the title answers the question*, anyway should i lubricate my eastsheen 4x4 with silicone or not. One of the sides are hard to move, but when i try fixing the screw, it dosen't move. Thats why i want to lubricate it but i don't know if thats smart




The title didn't answer your question. 

Lube it, but don't touch the screws.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> reghrhre said:
> 
> 
> > *the title answers the question*, anyway should i lubricate my eastsheen 4x4 with silicone or not. One of the sides are hard to move, but when i try fixing the screw, it dosen't move. Thats why i want to lubricate it but i don't know if thats smart
> ...



Seconded. but I don't lube any of my ES I just let it break in to the max.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > reghrhre said:
> ...



ES's get worse over time. So breakin' in is a bad idea. I actually dropped from 2:00 to 1:30 by getting a new ES 4x4. Now that it's older, I'm up at 1:45.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...



really? My ES feels better than ever after a year of using it. Is it really a bad idea to completely break it in?


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 20, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...


Eastsheen 4x4s and 5x5s get looser over time, and don't turn as well. You probably don't play with them a lot. (just a guess.)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 20, 2008)

Three things you need to know about ES's. Lube, don't touch the screws, and lube. Really. If someone told you not to lube an ES, they're a n00b. Don't listen to them.

Also, if you already screwed with the screws, you're screwed.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm, no one said an exact reason why you shouldn't adjust the screws other than making it worse; it's because you can easily make hairline cracks on the core = inevitable breakage


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 20, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Hmm, no one said an exact reason why you shouldn't adjust the screws other than making it worse; it's because you can easily make hairline cracks on the core = inevitable breakage



Eh....not really "breaking" it. All it really does it make the screws unscrew themselves and makes it a horrible cube.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, that's how my ES broke, I messed with the screws a lot and then I saw the cracks forming, which led to one of the core arms breaking. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Winston (Sep 20, 2008)

I shouldn't have played around too much with the screws too. It gradually became looser and locked up one day while I was doing OLL parity on the ES 4x4x4. Then, to my horror, I discovered that some faces wouldn't budge! When I took it apart to check the core for cracks following my friend's advice, there didn't seem to be any visible fault with the pieces. Well, after reassembling the problem was still there, and I can't seem to fix it. I took a few hours and nothing came out of it


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 20, 2008)

You put in the internal pieces in wrong!!!


----------



## Winston (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes I guessed so too but I'm not very good in fixing back Eastsheens 

EDIT: I just took it apart on my second attempt to fix it following an online tutorial. As I had expected, it turns out that I had fixed some of the parts wrongly! Now I rectified the problem and my Eastsheen 4x4 is back in action


----------



## Odin (Sep 21, 2008)

well if you messed with the screws you already messed up your cube right? so why not lube it!!! turn your cube into a experiment, lube it!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 21, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> If someone told you not to lube an ES, they're a n00b. Don't listen to them.



Well mine is still ok after a year. its still pretty smooth up to now. I don't know about anyone else, but it still feels good without lube. If i'm a n00b then I'm a _*lube n00b *_but I've gotten a 1:24.19 just now with my non-lubed year-old ES thats really broken in. So i'm pretty much against lubing ES 4x4

EDIT - I lubed one of my other ES 4x4 about 5 hours ago and broke it in for 3 hours. My non-lubed ES still feels better. But that's just my preference.


----------

